# Rigs



## Aulanocara (16. Dezember 2007)

Hey leute, wollte mal wissen was für rigs ihr an stark beangelten gewässer fischt?


----------



## tarpoon (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*


----------



## Erdwurm (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

an stark beangelten wuerd ich auf jedenfall genausten darauf achten dass das rig entweder unsichtbar ist oder sich sehr gut dem untergrund anpasst! dazu noch kurz dasses sich der fisch nicht zu lang ueberlegen kann!und teflon beschichtete haken vielleicht. hab im mirror gelesen dass der korda-danny beim fischen bemerkt hat(also uw-kamera war dabei) dass die fische sich erschreckt haben, da das sonnenlicht auf die unbeschichtete geschienen hat und die dadurch aufgeblibkt haben! also ich sag zu der theorie nichts weil ich eh bisher nur in trueben gewaessern gefischt habe und da laufen die unbeschichteten sehr gut! is aber ne ueberlegung wert fuer klare gewaesser!


----------



## Michael R. (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Rig wie weiter oben Abgebildet. Vorfachlänge max. 20cm, Haar so kurz das der Boilie den Hakenbogen berührt. Vor Allem aber rausbekommen wo die Fressplätze der Karpfen sind. Sollte in dem Gewässer viel mit Boilies geangelt werden, Tigernüsse als Köder verwenden. Natürlich mit Tigers Anfüttern.


----------



## eckart70 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

[SIZE=-1]*Fluoro Carbon Stiff Rig*[/SIZE]


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall anders angeln, als der Rest der Angler. Mögliche Beispiele: Mono statt geflochtener, eckige statt runde Boilies usw.


----------



## Aulanocara (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Danke schon mal, ich dachte auch an ein Fluoro carbon rig da das Wasser ziemlich klar ist und einer an den gewässergrund angepassten Leadcore Montage mit Inliner.Mit dem Köder bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Michael R. schrieb:


> Haar so kurz das der Boilie den Hakenbogen berührt.



Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man an einem stark beangelten Gewässer machen könnte|muahah:


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man an einem stark beangelten Gewässer machen könnte|muahah:


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich nicht gehört die Erfahrungen eines anderen als dumm darzustellen, ist es nicht intelligenter ein solche Bemerkung loszulassen ohne die entsprechende Begründung hinzuzufügen.
Das kannst Du ja in sachlicher Form noch ergänzen.

Ralf


----------



## carperphilipp (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Moin,
falls dein Gewässer das du beangelst ziemlich klar ist wird die Sache da schon etwas schwieriger den die Fische sehen dein Vorfach und zwar sehr gut!!Das wird einem sehr schnell zum Verhängniss den die Kapitalen von 20-25kg aufwärts(aber auch die kleineren) schauen sich die Köder oft Stunden an..und wenn sie dein Vorfach erst einmal gesehen haben ist es in den meisten Fällen eh zu spät denn wenn der eine sich uninteresiert zeig zihen die anderen meistens mit...deswegen musst du dein Vorfach tarnen (wenns geht auch dier ersten 10-15 Meter der Hauptschnur das mit Schlagschnur auszugleichen ist )Um das zu können musst du die Farbe deines Gewässergrundes kennen wenn sie jetzt Schwarz bzw dunkel ist musst du dein Vorfach wie oben gezeigt auch Dunkel anbieten ...du wirst merken da mehr Fische besonders Kapitale auf die getarnte Montage beißen!           Petri heil dein Philipp


----------



## eckart70 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Hi
Na ja ,ich sehe das ein wenig anders.
Das Karpfen kein Professoren Abschluss haben ist ja bekannt.
Das sie sich einen Köder Stunden lang ansehen glaube ich mal gar nicht.Weil wir hier noch keine Englischen Verhältnisse an unseren Pool`s haben.Entweder die Fische fressen weil sie aktiv sind und ihr Körper das braucht ,oder sie fressen nicht und stehen in irgend welchen Ecken rum und basda .Solte es der Fall sein das sie aktiv sind und fressen,dann hängen die mit ihrem Rüssel im Schlamm und saugen sich ein was ihnen vor den Rüssel kommt.
Wen dann noch eine gute stelle mit Partikeln und *Geschmacklich *
guten Boilies ,ich betone Geschmacklich, den von Geruch halte ich garnichts mehr ,schmecken müssen die Murmeln,dann bleiben die Karpfen am Platz und dann geht auch nix mehr schief und ende.
FC nutze ich beim Karpfen angeln nicht um mein Rig zu tarnen 
sondern das es sich beim werfen nicht verdudelt|bigeyes und das der Karpfen sich sofort hakt beim ersten mal einsaugen .
Darum ist das Vorfach auch max.15cm lang und der Boilie so nah wie möglich am Hakenbogen.und aus


----------



## Michael R. (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@Yellow-tarpon
Wenn ich das so schreibe habe ich meine Erfahrungen damit. 

@Ralle 24
Danke.#6

@all
Andere Köder macht sich auch immer gut. Die Karpfen kennen die Boilies und fressen sie nicht mehr oder nur sehr selten. Pellets oder Tigernüsse sind selten verwendete Köder und *können* den Erfolg bringen. Man kann das Vorfach mit wasserfesten Stifften auch dem Untergrund anpassen. Hab das selber zwar noch nie versucht aber bei "Angebissen" gesehen und auch in einer Karpfenzeitung schon gelesen.


----------



## Aulanocara (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@eckart70 Glaube schon das die Karpfen wenn sie mehrmals gefangen worden sind, sich die Köder genau anschauen oder ggf. misstrauen haben auch wenn sie am fressen sind.Zum Beispiel hat ein Freund von mir an dem besagten Gewässer 2m vom land weg gefischt, die 2 Hände der Futter Boilies waren am nächsten Morgen weg, nur der Boilie an einer normalen Haarmontage blieb unberührt


----------



## eckart70 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Aulanocara schrieb:


> @eckart70 Glaube schon das die Karpfen wenn sie mehrmals gefangen worden sind, sich die Köder genau anschauen oder ggf. misstrauen haben auch wenn sie am fressen sind.Zum Beispiel hat ein Freund von mir an dem besagten Gewässer 2m vom land weg gefischt, die 2 Hände der Futter Boilies waren am nächsten Morgen weg, nur der Boilie an einer normalen Haarmontage blieb unberührt




Na wenn du meinst, dann müssen eben die Japaner ran 
die haben eben an einer Uni eine Maus so [SIZE=-1]gentechnisch[/SIZE] verändert ,das sie keine Angst mehr vor ner Katze hat.#6

Vielleicht gelingt den das auch mit unseren ach so schlauen Karpfen ,die so gentechnisch zu verändern das die auf Haken so richtig abgehen.


----------



## carperphilipp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

_*bleiben wir doch ma bei einem Abstand zum Hakenschenkel von 0,5-1cm ok das ist ideal damit der boili i  Falle eines kleinen hakens nicht den haken wie ein ,,Windschatten''bedeckt.*_


----------



## carperphilipp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

_*wobei ich dazu sagen muss das der so gesehene windschatten fast völliger kwatsch ist aber das tut jetzt nicht zu sachen jedenfalls der abstant con ca 1 cm ist schon idel*_


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

"Ich würde auf jeden Fall anders angeln, als der Rest der Angler."

Aber nur, wenn die anderen nicht fangen .


----------



## Michael R. (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@kfp
Genau das wollte ich mit meinem ersten Posting ausdrücken. :m:m


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Michael R. schrieb:


> @Yellow-tarpon
> Wenn ich das so schreibe habe ich meine Erfahrungen damit.


 

Editiert by Ralle 24


----------



## fantazia (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

und du bist mit deinen jungen 16 jahren der spezi überhaupt:q.


----------



## Virous (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

seid doch wieder lieb zueinander :l 

:q is doch bald Weihnachten :q |uhoh:
Gru Markus


----------



## fantazia (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Virous schrieb:


> seid doch wieder lieb zueinander :l
> 
> :q is doch bald Weihnachten :q |uhoh:
> Gru Markus


ok hast ja recht|supergri


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



fantazia schrieb:


> und du bist mit deinen jungen 16 jahren der spezi überhaupt:q.


 

Meine Fänge sprechen für viel Erfahrung und es gibt nicht viele angler die das Karpfenangeln so betreiben wie ich...aber ich will mich jetzt hier auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen.

Editiert by Ralle 24


----------



## fantazia (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Meine Fänge sprechen für viel Erfahrung und es gibt nicht viele angler die das Karpfenangeln so betreiben wie ich...


aha|rolleyes.da is aber jemand von sich überzeugt....karpfen fangen kann jeder der bisschen zeit investiert und das richtige gewässer hat.das is keine kunst.klar fängt der eine besser als der andere.aber so angler wie dich gibt es wie sand am meer.oder wieso meinst du das du was besonderes und besser als andere angler bist?und wie kommst du zu deinem erfolg der so wie du erzählst ja "einzigartig" ist?

kanns mir schon vorstellen.
tackle alles von mama und papa bezahlt.
mit papa oder anderen erfahrenen kollegen
losziehen und dann denken man isses weil man von deren erfahrung profitiert und dementsprechend auch gut fängt.


für deine 16 jahre magste ja gut erfahrung haben.will ich auch garnet bestreiten.
aber wirklich erfahrene angler sind für mich was anderes als 16 jährige jungspunde die meinen sie seien die grössten und besten carp-hunter.
aber diese einstellung gibt sich bei den meisten zum glück wenn sie bisschen älter werden:q.


----------



## Virous (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Der Schlaue genießt und schweigt...


----------



## Virous (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

war jetz vll etwas kurz  wollt eigentlich nur sagen, dass derjenige, der weiß was er kann ned damit prahlen muss


----------



## fantazia (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Virous schrieb:


> war jetz vll etwas kurz  wollt eigentlich nur sagen, dass derjenige, der weiß was er kann ned damit prahlen muss


so siehts aus |good:.
bin aber auch nich besser.hätte auch so schlau sein können und meine klappe halten sollen:q.aber egal....manchmal muss es halt raus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Meine Fänge sprechen für viel Erfahrung und es gibt nicht viele angler die das Karpfenangeln so betreiben wie ich...aber ich will mich jetzt hier auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen.
> 
> Editiert by Ralle 24


 
Wie Du siehst, hab ich Deine posts editiert. Eine solche Überheblichkeit ist hier unerwünscht. 
Und nochmal, wenn Du was besser weißt als andere, dann poste wie Du es machst und hör auf, andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen in diesem Ton anzugreifen. Wenn Du Dich selbst beweihräuchern willst, nur zu. Da hab ich nix gegen. 

Ralf


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



kfp schrieb:


> "Ich würde auf jeden Fall anders angeln, als der Rest der Angler."
> 
> Aber nur, wenn die anderen nicht fangen .


Wenn das Gewässer wirklich so stark beangelt wird, dann gibt sich das dann eh recht bald mit dem Fangen. 
Das einzige Problem an der These ist nur, wer weiß schon wie die anderen angeln?! #c


----------



## asuselite (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

hi,
hab in einer älteren ausgabe von der carp in focus mal was von einem Überbleiten Bodenköder gelesen den englische profis an ihren überfischten gewässern nutzen!
war eig nicht viel anderes, als das die unter einem normal gebundenem Line-Aligner noch n 3-4 gramm schweres Bleischrot an das Vorfach gemacht haben(die ganze werbung für i welche fox und korda kleinteile mal außenvor gelassen!#d)
Dann noch n PVA-Sack mit Pellets mit auf die Hakenspitze und feddig das ganze!#6
*AAAABBBAAA* ich hab das selber noch nich ausprobiert also weiß ich nich ob das so was taugt aba wie gesagt die englischen profis können ja eig nicht irren ne(tun die trotzdem aba egal!:q)!!!:q

probiers aus vill funst es ja!!#6

gruß asus

Das Bleischrot war etwa 3-5 cm unter dem Haken angebracht!


----------



## Pilkman (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

´nabend!



asuselite schrieb:


> hi,
> ... hab in einer älteren ausgabe von der carp in focus mal was von einem Überbleiten Bodenköder gelesen den englische profis an ihren überfischten gewässern nutzen! ...



Überbleiter Bodenköder?! Aha.... |rolleyes

Vom Überbleien kann man bei Rigs maximal sprechen, wenn ein Popup mit einem größeren Gegengewicht angeboten wird, als normalerweise für ein leichtes Absinken nötig wäre - Bodenköder sinken dagegen bereits von sich aus... 

Das Bleischrot auch bei sinkenden Ködern soll lediglich das Drehen des Hakens und die Ausrichtung der Hakenspitze im Fischmaul verbessern bzw. positiv beeinflussen.


----------



## carperphilipp (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

*Also eigentlich gesehen greift der haken fast imma auser er ist nicht spitz..3züge über den schleifstein und der harken is wida voll spitz.ahja nochwas !Eckart70 miente ja das karpfen sich den köder net anschauen..stimmt nur zum teil denn ein misstrauischer karpfen und das sind ohne sche** jetzt die größeren exemplare schauen sich die köder aber wenn die icht vor hunger sterben den köder sehr wohl auch mal en weilchen an...  mfg Philipp*


----------



## Pilkman (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@ Carperphilipp

Dann verrate der geneigten Leserschaft doch mal, woher Du diesen weltbewegenden Erkenntnisse gewonnen hast, dass Karpfen sich die Rigs unter Wasser anschauen und erst dann entscheiden, ob sie fressen wollen oder nicht - hast Du ihnen dabei etwa zugeschaut?! 

PS:
Ja, ja, aber der Haken greift immer, hmm?!


----------



## eckart70 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



carperphilipp schrieb:


> *Also eigentlich gesehen greift der haken fast imma auser er ist nicht spitz..3züge über den schleifstein und der harken is wida voll spitz.ahja nochwas !Eckart70 miente ja das karpfen sich den köder net anschauen..stimmt nur zum teil denn ein misstrauischer karpfen und das sind ohne sche** jetzt die größeren exemplare schauen sich die köder aber wenn die icht vor hunger sterben den köder sehr wohl auch mal en weilchen an...  mfg Philipp*





*greift der haken fast **imma auser er ist nicht spitz..3züge über den schleifstein und der harken is wida voll spitz

:c#d:c#d:c#d:c#d:c#d:c#d:c#d:c#d:c
*

*



Eckart70 miente ja das karpfen sich den köder net anschauen.*
*
JA*.Ich behaupte immer noch das Karpfen nicht zu deiner Montage schwimmen ,davor kurz halt machen ,sich das ganze noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und sich dann sagen ,ne den fress ich nicht da is ja nen Haken dran.
So läuft das nicht .


----------



## asuselite (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@*carperphilipp*
#d#d#d#d#d#d#d:c:c:c:c:c
nich böse gemeint aba ich halte es für absoluten unsinn das beispielsweise ein bereits rostender haken nach ein paar zügen über den Schleifstein schon wieder scharf und fängig sein sollte was ich aber für viel unsinniger halte ist das eine montage bereits beim 1. oder 2. mal einsaugen bereits hakt!ich gehe da ehr von 3 (im günstigsten fall) bis über 20 mal aus!
ist meine Meinung!

@eckart70
ich stimm dir da voll zu!#6
Karpfen sind ja schlaue fische vielleicht sogar die schlauste fische die es bei uns gibt aber man sollte es nich übertreiben soo schlau sind sie nun auch nicht!!

gruß asus|wavey:


----------



## Winne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



eckart70 schrieb:


> [SIZE=-1]*Fluoro Carbon Stiff Rig*[/SIZE]


 
...ist auch mein Favorit.
Gruß Winne


----------



## Michael R. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Moin
Ein stumpfer Haken wird von *mir* nicht über den Schleifstein gezogen. Ich entsorge stumpfe Haken immer und nehme liebr nen Neuen. Kann sein das ich zu blöd bin |kopfkrat  #c |kopfkrat die am Schleifstein zu schärfen aber wenn ich das versuche, werden die Haken nur noch stumpfer.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Also weg mit dem Ding und nen Neuen ran.


----------



## Winne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Michael R. schrieb:


> Moin
> ...weg mit dem Ding und nen Neuen ran.


 
So isses


----------



## Forellenangler91 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

so scharf wie er vorher war kriegste den sowieso nicht, ok es ist zwar etwas teuer, aber angeln ist die teuerste Methode Fische zu fangen !

Und lieber einen neuen scharfen Haken, als einen Stumpfen wo dir dan der Fisch ausschlitzt.


----------



## eckart70 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Hi
Hab da mal noch zwei reingestellt.


----------



## Michael R. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Aus dem linken Bild werd ich nicht ganz schlau 
(wird bei mir eh nich mehr |supergri). Wozu der lange Schlauch am Haken. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich kenne das Rig mit 2cm Schlauch über dem Öhr.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



fantazia schrieb:


> kanns mir schon vorstellen.
> tackle alles von mama und papa bezahlt.
> mit papa oder anderen erfahrenen kollegen
> losziehen und dann denken man isses weil man von deren erfahrung profitiert und dementsprechend auch gut fängt.




sorry aber dazu muss ich nochmal was sagen! sowas mag ich nämlich überhaupt nicht.!!:r

ich jobbe an 4 tagen in der woche neben der schule und mein tackle ist zu 90% selbst bezahlt und darauf bin ich auch ziemlich stolz!! 
Am Anfang bin ich ein par mal mit anderen Karpfenangler losgegangen um zu lernen doch das war ganz am Anfang! ich mache meine eigenen Erfahrungen dafür zeige ich andern aber auch nicht viel von meiner angelei...
Und das Gewässer ist nicht immer der entscheidene Faktor!
Ich finde es zum kotzen wenn man so über jemanden spricht von dem man garnichts weiß!!!
Hier nur mal neben bei meine fische aus den letzen 6 Monaten!

http://www.best-carp.com/mypersonalbest.php?id=7fcb064aadc23a0fd90aa70a20e4ec23




langsam ist das anglerboard für mich gestorben|rolleyes


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Hier nur mal neben bei meine fische aus den letzen 6 Monaten!
> 
> http://www.best-carp.com/mypersonalbest.php?id=7fcb064aadc23a0fd90aa70a20e4ec23


sind schöne fänge keine frage.
aber was is daran jetzt so toll oder besonders?sone fänge könnte jeder in einem gewässer machen das sone bestände hat.vorrausgesetzt man investiert bisschen zeit und geht öfters angeln.klar fängt dort vllt nich jeder so wie du.aber jeder hat auch keine lust viel zeit zu investieren oder vorher zu füttern und so(bzw manche können es nich weil sie zb. viel arbeiten).aber jeder der will und dafür was tut könnte dort genauso gut wie du fangen.bist also nix besonderes und nich der pro carp-hunter der du gerne wärst.also komm mal bisschen runter und sei realistisch.

klingt vielleicht hart aber das ist nunmal die realität#c.


----------



## Michael R. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@fantazia
Cool bleiben und reden lassen. Hilft meistens.


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

hast ja recht.halt jetzt auch meine klappe|supergri.


----------



## eckart70 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



fantazia schrieb:


> sind schöne fänge keine frage.
> aber was is daran jetzt so toll oder besonders?sone fänge könnte jeder in einem gewässer machen das sone bestände hat.vorrausgesetzt man investiert bisschen zeit und geht öfters angeln.klar fängt dort vllt nich jeder so wie du.aber jeder hat auch keine lust viel zeit zu investieren oder vorher zu füttern und so(bzw manche können es nich weil,sie zb. viel arbeiten).aber jeder der will und dafür was tut könnte dort genauso gut wie du fangen.bist also nix besonderes und nich der pro carp-hunter der du gerne wärst.
> 
> klingt vielleicht hart aber das ist nunmal die realität#c.




Genau so sieht`s aus.

Solchen Carp-Hunter würde ich mal empfehlen hier nach Sachsen zu kommen, dann könnte man mal ein Wochenende an einer schönen Kiesi verbringen (einige Angler hier im Board haben da schon Erfahrung beim *Huntertreffen* gemacht|supergri )
An meinem Stammgewässer bestätigt es sich immer wieder.
Verwöhnte Gastangler aus ganz Deutschland waren schon dort und ich hatte jedes mal ein kleines schmunzeln im Gesicht, 
als sie mit leeren Händen und schimpfend wieder abzogen.


http://www.best-carp.com/mypersonalbest.php?id=7fcb064aadc23a0fd90aa70a20e4ec23
Super fänge keine frage.
Ich beneide eigentlich jeden Angler der das Glück hat an so einem Gewässer angeln zu dürfen ,wo dann auch noch solch ein schöner Bestand an großen Karpfen da ist.


----------



## eckart70 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Michael R. schrieb:


> Aus dem linken Bild werd ich nicht ganz schlau
> (wird bei mir eh nich mehr |supergri). Wozu der lange Schlauch am Haken. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich kenne das Rig mit 2cm Schlauch über dem Öhr.




@Michael R.

Die Hakenspitze hat beim einsaugen gar keine andere Wahl als in Richtung  Unterlippe  und dann noch die kürze des Vorfachs#6


----------



## fkpfkp (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Moin,

Beim einsaugen folgt der Haken erstmal den Boilies... und das nicht mit der Spitze voran. 

So, nun gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:

Fall 1) Der Fisch bläst wieder aus

Beim Ausblasen dreht der Haken beim Line Aligner in die richtige Hakposition und setzt sich in der Unterlippe fest. 

Dieses Drehen wird durch deinen sehr langen Schrumpfschlauch behindert und somit kommt es meiner Meinung nach (ohne das getestet zu haben) zu einer erheblich schlechteren Bissausbeute)

Fall 2) Der Karpfen schließt das Maul und bläst den Köder nicht aus

Durch das schließen des Mauls wird der lange Schrumpfschlauch zwischen den Lippen des Fisches eingeklemmt und der Haken kann sich überhaupt nicht mehr drehen. Das führt, wenn der Fisch nicht sowieso ausspuckt, zu einem Hakensitz irgendwo im Maul mit einem dementsprechend höheren Ausschlitzrisiko.

Und dann gibts noch den Sonderfall, wo die Fische aus größeren Entfernungen ansaugen.... an einem sehr stark befischten Gewässer mehrfach mit eigenen Augen gesehen -> da kommt dein Boilie am kurzen Vorfach überhaupt nicht ins Maul...

Mein Rig an stark beangelten Gewässern:

Haken:
- Nash Twisters Größe 6 
- Kevin Maddocks Cassien Carp Hook Größe 8

Mit nem Palomar am Vorfachmaterial angeknotet.

Vorfachmaterial:
- Monoschnur in 0,28mm bis 0,32mm
- Korda IQ Xtra Soft in der 15 Pfd. Variante

Vorfach ca. 40...50cm lang

Haarmaterial:
- dünne Monoschnur, ca. 0,12mm....0,15mm
(ich bevorzuge Carbon X Professional von Profiblinker.... hat ne gute Tragkraft und hält auch Weitwürfen Stand... aber das machen sicher auch andere)

Haar am tiefsten Punkt des Hakenbogens angeknotet. Haarlänge zwischen 2 und 4cm (für maximal 14er Einzelköder)

Köder: Einzelne Tigernuss... der Länge nach aufgezogen, nicht quer durch, Boilies max. 14mm Durchmesser, Madenbündel.....

Das ganze mit einem hinterstoppten Runrig, Lauflänge ca. 50cm..... Fisch nimmt den Köder, schwimmt vorsichtig los und "wartet" auf das Straffen des Vorfachs.... passiert nicht.... schwimmt weiter und bekommt entweder schon den Anschlag von mir zu spüren, oder rennt gegen den Stopper.

Festblei und immer kürzere Vorfächer bringen bei vorsichtigen Fischen gar nichts.... (wie kurz wollen wir noch werden???)

Schlaffe Schnur, leichte Hanger (Eigenbau.... Muddy Water hat bald jeder), wach neben den Ruten sitzen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> sorry aber dazu muss ich nochmal was sagen! sowas mag ich nämlich überhaupt nicht.!!:r
> 
> ich jobbe an 4 tagen in der woche neben der schule und mein tackle ist zu 90% selbst bezahlt und darauf bin ich auch ziemlich stolz!!
> Das kannst Du auch mit Recht sein
> ...


 
Wieso langsam ? Ehrlich ich halte es nicht für einen Verlust, wenn Du Dich einem anderen Board zuwendest. Ob die sich aber freuen ??

Ralf


----------



## michante (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Hi,
@ kfp: so mach ich das auch, nur eine frage wie bindest du dann dein haar extra rann? an einen ring?

cya michi


----------



## carperphilipp (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Gibt doch zu das ihr auch mal eure anderen haken die ihr benutzt mal schleift ..Oder kauft ihr euch super teure haken benutzt die 3 minuten findet die dann nicht mehr spitz uind werft die weg.das is doch voll der müll und tut der geldbörse nicht g jut auch wenn so en haken nur 20 cent koste.!#d


----------



## Spaceguppy (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@ kfp 
Oh Gott - das original Hair-Rig!!! Jahrzehnte Boilogie für die Katz :q
Fängt aber unbestritten gut. 
Wobei die Bogenanköderung nicht immer nur von Vorteil ist. Aber da ist Andy Little damals auch schon drauf gekommen...

Christian


----------



## marcus7 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

ich find s gar nicht i.o. wie hier alle auf yelloow tarpoon einhacken|bigeyes was hat er denn schlimmes zum thema gesagt? nur das er ein sehr kurzes haar für unsinnig hält (die meinung teile ich auch zu 100%-weil der haken sich überhaupt nicht vernünftig drehen kann). Und? das ist halt seine meinung. Jedem seine eigene. 

Und wie könnt ihr (z.b. ekkart) denn überhaupt beurteilen das er seine fische ach so einfach gefangen hat und dass das jeder kann(fantazia)?? Woher wißt ihr das denn alles? Schon mal daran gedacht das er sich diese Fische vielleicht hart erarbeiten musste?? Nee dann ist es ja viel einfacher so daherzusagen dass das bei entsprechendem Aufwand jeder dahergelaufene könnte wenn er denn wollte. Spricht da teilweise ein bisschen Neid aus manchen??


----------



## fkpfkp (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@Michante

Doppelter Überhandknoten, fertig. Kein Ring, kein unnötiges Gedöns.... geht ja um verangelte Fische.

@Christian,

Richtig, nicht immer funktionierts damit am Besten, vor allem nicht überall.... aber es funktioniert immer öfter. Fischt halt kaum noch einer so.

@all

Das Allheilmittel ist es auch nicht, aber es bringt, gerade tagsüber, den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr....

@carperphillip

Ich schleife einige Hakensorten auch nach.... z.B. die guten alten Partridge of Redditch Kevin Maddocks Boilie Hooks.... aber die waren auch nicht chemisch geschärft.


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Und wie könnt ihr (z.b. ekkart) denn überhaupt beurteilen das er seine fische ach so einfach gefangen hat und dass das jeder kann(fantazia)?? Woher wißt ihr das denn alles? Schon mal daran gedacht das er sich diese Fische vielleicht hart erarbeiten musste?? Nee dann ist es ja viel einfacher so daherzusagen dass das bei entsprechendem Aufwand jeder dahergelaufene könnte wenn er denn wollte. Spricht da teilweise ein bisschen Neid aus manchen??


jeder kann das nicht.aber jeder der sich bisschen mit dem karpfenangeln beschäftigt und genug zeit investiert kann das ohne probleme "lernen".sicher hat er dafür einige stunden geopfert.aber jeder andere halbwegs erfahrene angler kann in einem gewässer mit gutem bestand an schönen karpfen sone fänge erzielen.man muss nur bisschen zeit investieren und das gewässer bisschen kennenlernen.dann nee schöne stelle gefunden immer schön füttern und ab gehts.is keine grosse kunst.


das wollte ich ihm nur mal klar machen mit der hoffnung er denkt mal bisschen realistischer und kommt mal bisschen runter.er stellt hier andere als dumm hin und tut so als ob er der pro carp-hunter überhaupt ist.seine überhebliche art hat halt ziemlich genervt.haben ja nix gegen ihn.und seine fänge sind auch echt nice.ich hab keine gewässer wo sone fänge möglich sind.bloss wer so hochmäßig ist brauch sich nich wundern wenn das einigen gegen den strich geht.
weiss ja net ob du seine vorherigen beiträge gelesen hast.
diese wurden von nem admin  bearbeitet und lesefreundlicher gemacht|supergri.

ahja neidisch bin ich ganz sicher nicht.freu mich für andere immer genauso wie als wenn ich den fisch selber gefangen hätte.


naja lassen wir es jetzt mal gut sein.
hab heute schon genug gestänkert:q.
aber die wahrheit ist halt oft hart.
und manchmal muss die halt raus.


----------



## Michael R. (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@Olli  

#6#6 100% 

@marcus7
Um es mal ganz klar zu sagen. Wenn ich hier was schreibe, gehe ich von *meinen Erfahrungen* aus *die ich an den von mir befischten Gewässern* gemacht habe und nich von den Erfahrungen die andere an anderen Gewässern gemacht haben. Wenn ich das Haar so kurz mache dann bestimmt weil *ich* damit die *für mich* besten Erfahrungen habe.Warum soll ich den Tipp nicht weitergeben? Kann doch sein das ein anderer die gleichen Erfahrungen damit macht. Und wenn es hilft ist es doch gut. 
Zu dem Rest schreibe ich nichts mehr ist alles gesagt.


----------



## carperphilipp (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@markus,
was an meinem gewässer klappt .muss ja nicht unbedingt auch an deinem klappen|bigeyes.Michael R. hat schon recht damit das wir hier nur aus unseren Erfahrungen sprechen aber solange es hier keinen Krieg gibt ist ja alles in Ordnung.:m
                      viel petri Philipp.


----------



## marcus7 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Hi Michael R:

Sorry aber wenn ich mir die von Dir erstellte Seite <"mehr als angeln"> mal so anschaue dann sehe ich da einen zwanni einen kleinen Amur und einen Satzkarpfen- das Resultat aus Karpfenfischen seit 2003 wie Du selber schreibst.

Sei mir echt nicht böse aber das ganze zeugt eher nicht von einem riesengroßén Erfahrungsschatz den Du dir bereits angesammelt hast.|wavey:Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Michael R. (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

Hi Marcus,
Ich bin dir da nicht Böse warum auch.#c
Auf der Seite <angeln-in-lauchhammer> unter Galerie>Angelkönig findest du das Bild von unserem Angelkönig von diesem Jahr. Im Hintergrund kannst Du einen kleinen Ausschnitt vom Gewässer sehen. So wie in dem Auschnitt sieht das ganze Gewässer aus. Du kannst (wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast) gern mal dort Angeln mit deinen Montagen. Ich lade dich dazu ein kein Problem. An dem Gewässer haben schon ganz andere nichts gefangen erst als sie auf das sehr kurze Haar umgebaut haben gings ab. Angeldruck an dem Gewässer: extrem hoch, Fischbestand: recht gut Karpfen bis 30 Pfund, Größe des Gewässers: *2,8ha 20! Angelstellen*. Extrem verkrautet. Kannst dir sicher Vorstellen was da am Wochenende los ist. Und ich hatte ja schon geschrieben das es *meine Erfahrungen an genau den von mir Befischten Gewässer* sind. Ich habe *nicht* behauptet das ich besser bin als andere. Würde ich auch nicht weil es einfach nicht stimmt.Warum ich so wenig Angeln gehe ist ganz einfach. Ich habe Familie und ne Tochter in der 2. Klasse, meine Familie ist mir wichtiger als alles andere auf der Welt. Dazu kommt noch das ich am Anfang nich immer die Kamera mit hatte. 
Und von K2 Karpfen brauch ich keine Bilder die gibt es da in Massen. Der verein setzt jedes 2. Jahr welche ein. |gr: Denke du wirst wissen wie das ist wenn man Nachts alle 10min. raus muss und nen K2 am Haken hat.Zum:v
Aber lassen wir das jetzt hab einfach keinen Bock auf Zoff.#g ist mir lieber.


----------



## marcus7 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

:qdas kenne ich:q in meinem Verein werden auch jahr für jahr tonnenweise k2undk3 reingesetzt. Ich denke mir nur jedes mal aufs neue was für elendige Dummköpfe die Gewässerwarte denn sind-aber als karpfenagler(und somit eine randgruppe:q) ist man da ja machtlos. Der Unterschied zu deinem Gewässer ist aber dass das von meinem Verein um einiges größer ist und daher nerven einen die kleinen nicht so wirklich


----------



## marcus7 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

achso was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war das ich es nur nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann dass Du dir von dem extrem kurzen hair so sehr überzeugt bist wenn Du nicht so oft  damit am wasser bist und noch nicht so viele fische damit gefangen hast-das wollte ich damit eigentlich nur sagen#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

So, da ja nun alles klar ist bitte ich darum, wieder ontopic zu bleiben. Ab hier werden alle off topics in den Laberthread verschoben.
Abschließend noch einen besonderen Dank an die betroffenen für Eure überwiegend besonnene Reaktion.

Danke Euch
Ralf


----------



## tarpoon (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

so, na dann möchte ich das mit der haarlänge mal analysieren. es ist sehr wohl wahr das ein köder am langen haar um einiges mehr spiel als an einem sehr kurzen hat. um jetzt allerdings ein vernünftiges greifen des hakens zu gewärleisten setzt es vorraus das der karpfen den boilie zum testen oder fressen sehr weit inhaliert. bei einem abstand (boilie-haken) von 2,5cm einer boiliegröße von 2cm und einer hakenlänge von sagen wir mal 1,5cm sind das ganze 6cm!!!! bevor der haken auch nur die chance hat zu greifen.
bei vorsichtigen karpfen welche den boilie nur leicht ins maul(zwischen die lippen) nehmen um ihn zu prüfen hat so ein rig keine chance falls er mißtrauisch wird. ein kurzes haar ist da also klar im vorteil, vorrausgesetzt natürlich das rig hakt beim ersten einsaugen(idealfall). natürlich bemerkt der fisch bei kurzen haaren den haken viel schneller da diesen direkt hinterm boilie sitzt und somit leicht ertastbar ist...


----------



## marcus7 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*



tarpoon schrieb:


> bei einem abstand (boilie-haken) von 2,5cm einer boiliegröße von 2cm und einer hakenlänge von sagen wir mal 1,5cm sind das ganze 6cm!!!! bevor der haken auch nur die chance hat zu greifen.
> bei vorsichtigen karpfen welche den boilie nur leicht ins maul(zwischen die lippen) nehmen um ihn zu prüfen hat so ein rig keine chance falls er mißtrauisch wird.


 

Ausbalancierte Hakenköder dann gibt es kein "zwischen die lippen nehmen"


----------



## Spaceguppy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rigs*

@marcus
richtig - dann gibt es einen umherwirbelnden Köder, den sie bei Betrieb auf dem Futterplatz nicht zu fassen bekommen. Dafür hakt man mehr von außen...

6cm sind in der Praxis n.i.x. - einfach mal den ausgefahrenen Rüssel eines 15 Pfünders genauer begutachten.

Gruß
Christian


----------

